# Vienna restaurants, cafes and hotels?



## doogo (22 Sep 2005)

Anyone got any good recommendations for Vienna- food, snacks and a bed?
thks
D


----------



## Lemurz (23 Sep 2005)

Long time since I was there, but we visted a place called the blue triangle area or something like that which was the happening place at night with great bars/resturants


----------



## valc (23 Sep 2005)

We stay in the Hotel Kummer which is listed as a 3 star but more like a 4 star. It is exremely central and we get a double room for around €80 incl breakfast. We are generally there in Feb / March.  The rooms are quite big - bigger again if you ask for a corner room!


valc


----------



## doogo (26 Sep 2005)

thks to you both for the replies


----------



## bofarr01 (27 Sep 2005)

I've been to Vienna several times, mainly with work but a couple of times for pleasure - really like the city. A useful link:

[broken link removed]

includes maps, hotels, whats on etc etc.

Someone above mentioned the triangle, it's known as the Bermuda triangle (once you go in, you never get out!), a section of narrow streeets with loads of bars - you can find it at the end of Rotensturm, go downhill past St Stephen's cathedral and it's before the river off to the left.

Lots of museums, art galleries and imperial palaces (it's worth taking a trip out to Schonbrunn the summer 'cottage' of the old royals). If you get a chance, take in a classical music concert in the Hofburg palace.

There's plenty to see and do!


----------



## doogo (27 Sep 2005)

thanks bofarr01, very useful link that - hope we get a good weekend weatherwise for sightseeing at the end of October - if not, we can always just enter the bermuda triangle area, find suitable watering hole and get lost for a couple of hours ....


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Feb 2008)

Just booked a few days in Vienna and have not been here since a teenager

Going with Miss Gunner but we are not into Museums but may try the opera

Will be there for Paddys day 

So looking for things to do and places or maybe a day trip to Salzburg ? Have been to Innsbruck previously back in inter railing days but any other places

It seems to be full of culture but we dont wont to be 'arted' out if there is such a thing

Thanks


----------



## Petal (14 Feb 2008)

Salzburg is a good 3hrs on the train from Vienna, but it's nice, very touristy, though. What are you into Gunner? I might have some suggestions


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Feb 2008)

Petal said:


> Salzburg is a good 3hrs on the train from Vienna, but it's nice, very touristy, though. What are you into Gunner? I might have some suggestions



Anything really but not the boring stuff like architecture or spanishriding school. Maybe something on Mozart or Austria in the war not into scenery see it once take a picture breath it in and thats it done for me miss Gunner the same

Not a school trip want to enjoy ourselfs may take a trip to Salzburg

Also almost nigh impossible to get a decent price for accomodation still looking

Anything that you think would be considered interesting let me know. Also an Irish Pub to drink in for Paddys Day ?

Thanks


----------



## Rovers1901 (14 Feb 2008)

Charlie P's Irish pub is meant to be a good spot, would be more than suitable for Paddys Day I imagine.
They have a webpage I think with directions/map


----------



## Petal (14 Feb 2008)

yeah, there's a couple of other ones, I'll think of their names and post in the next couple of days. Have you tried www.wotif.com - I've usually found quite good deals, also  and www.laterooms.com although it might be a wee bit early for the last two. If you find anything and want to check the location, let me know - I am from Vienna originally, although at this stage I'm half Irish, been living here for 10 years...


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Feb 2008)

Was looking for hotels in the Innere Stadt but these all seem to be full or mad prices

What other areas should I look at that are not miles out from the city


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Feb 2008)

Found a hotel called Delta in Sonnwendgasse

Good reviews on 

Anyone know anything about this cannot locate their own webpage


----------



## Petal (15 Feb 2008)

That's their webpage [broken link removed] but it's not well populated yet. It's not the prettiest location around Suedbahnhof and not overly central either, but having said that it's safe and all. What's your budget and your travel dates, I could have a look and recommend somewhere nicer maybe?


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Feb 2008)

Price is budget to mid range

This hotel is charging €95 per night incl breakfast. Rang tourist board in London and they said its near town by tram

But your saying its not a great area ? So not pubs or restaurants near ? Dont mind that as its just a place to rest our heads

All of the below have no rooms available

Pension PERTSCHY
HOTEL AUSTRIA
Hotel Post Wien

Below are some of the quotes I got so anything around the €100 mark looking at

Cheers

Guest house Dr. Geissler ***
  Postgasse 14
  1010 Wien, Austria
Double room (bath or shower/ WC), incl. buffet breakfast
    from 16.Mar.2008 until 22.Mar.2008 (6 nights)
    95.00 EUR per night 

 Hotel Kärntnerhof ***
  Grashofgasse 4
  1011 Wien, Austria
Double room (bath or shower/WC), incl. buffet breakfast
    from 16.Mar.2008 until 22.Mar.2008 (6 nights)
    134.50 EUR per night   

 Guest house Neuer Markt ***
  Seilergasse 9
  1010 Wien, Austria
 Double room (2 beds) (bath/shower/WC), incl. buffet breakfast
    from 16.Mar.2008 until 22.Mar.2008 (6 nights)
    114.17 EUR per night 

 Austria Classic Hotel Bleckmann ***
  Währinger Strasse 15
  1090 Wien, Austria
Double room (shower/WC), incl. buffet breakfast
    from 16.Mar.2008 until 22.Mar.2008 (6 nights)
    87.33 EUR per night  

 Hotel Graf Stadion ***
  Buchfeldgasse 5
  1080 Wien, Austria
Double room (bath or shower/WC) incl. buffet breakfast
    from 16.Mar.2008 until 22.Mar.2008 (6 nights)
    85.00 EUR per night   

Hotel Koenig von Ungarn
Schuler Strasse 10**A- 1010 Wien
€190 per night

Pension Suzanne - William
Walfischgasse 4
1010 Wien
1 large double room with bath/toilet, room rate per night Euro 110.-- or
1 appartment with bath, toilet, some with kitchenette, room rate per night
Euro 119.--

Pension NOSSEK
1 Suite for 2 pers. with bath and toilet, a the daily rate of Euro: 143,--
price per night  incl. breakfast  buffet and all taxes

Appartments Riemergasse
1 Cute Suite at €188 per night

Hollmann Beletage - Design & Boutique
 Köllnerhofgasse 6
A-1010 Vienna
Austria
- 1 double RESIDENZ XL at Euro 180.- per room and night for the period of
16.-21.03.2008 - then room change into
- 1 double BELETAGE L at Euro 140.- per room and night for the night of
21.-22.03.2008.

HOTEL AM STEPHANSPLATZ
1010 Vienna, Stephansplatz 9
1 double room >superior< with view to the Cathedral 
EUR 240,00 / night / room

Hotel Wandl A-1010 Wien Petersplatz 9
€178 per night

Hotel Karntnerhof
€162 per night


----------



## Petal (15 Feb 2008)

Ok,
Now I really wouldn't recommend around Delta-Hotel. Really not a pretty part of Vienna, and I dare say there wouldn't be a nice selection of pubs or restaurants around. Of the list you have and the ones around your pricerange, the following four are bang on in the middle of the city centre. If you look at these webpages you'll get the idea of the type places they are. There are lots of them in the city centre and they're not really hotels but rather guest-houses and the interior is kind of old-fashioned (but not necessarily gruby). So it depends on what you're after.

http://www.karntnerhof.com/frame_e.html
http://www.hotelpension.at/dr-geissler/english/index.htm
http://www.hotelpension.at/neuermarkt/english/index.htm
http://www.pension-suzanne.at/index.htm

I've checked a couple of places - these are more hotels of the modern kind, both under 100 Euros, but that's the no-frills price (i.e. you have to pay for the whole stay, no cancellation, no refunds and the first one is without breakfast).

The first one is across the road from one of the main shopping streets and is handy for going into town (couple of underground stops) and handy for some other locations. It's right beside the trainstation you would have to go to if you were to go to Salzburg and there is an express bus to the airport from that trainstation. 

The second one (alpha) is behind the townhall - so outer edge of the inner city. I've included google maps (location) and if you take "Stephansplatz" as the very centre of town you get an idea as to where they are. The above four are all more or less scattered around the centre.

http://www.accorhotels.com/accorhotels/fichehotel/gb/mer/5358/fiche_chambre.shtml location

http://www.austria-hotels.at/de/hotel-alpha/location.html Location

Just to clarify though, I have never stayed in a hotel in Vienna (obviously) so I can't guarantee that my recommendations will suit you!


----------



## Petal (15 Feb 2008)

Oh yeah, and pub, i'd recommend this one [broken link removed] - bit off the beaten track and hence more ex-pats than tourists..


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Feb 2008)

Cheers will check out that pub for Paddys day

Geissler mixed reviews on trip advisor you get what you pay for.Alpha hotel looks good best deal is online

Mailed them and rules for special rate are
_
Reservations are final and require full prepayment for the entire stay and cannot be refunded, cancelled or changed. On making a reservation you authorise us that your credit card is charged between time of booking and day of arrival for the entire stay regardless of whether or not the reservation is used. 

This offer is only bookable through our webpage_

Gets good reviews on tripadvisor so may book this as looks ok but hate booking without seeing room first

Thanks for all your advice petal more than I expected if you can think of anything else that would entertain 2 30ish year olds in the lines of pubs & restaurants please let me know


----------



## IrishGunner (26 Feb 2008)

Booked Hotel now looking for places to eat and drink.....

Checked out a few Irish Pubs for Paddys Day Flanagans seems to be the closest although Johnnys Pubs looks good also, bit out

Also Salzburg trip is to far anyone gone to Budapest or Bratislava(pity Miss Gunners has image of the film Hostel still in her mind :-()

Any tips would be welcome


----------



## Petal (11 Mar 2008)

Hi Irish Gunner,

Johnny's is not that far out really, probably just looks far out but is probably about 10 mins walk from the opera at the most. Flanagan's will be more touristy, whereas Johnny's is the haunt for the ex-pats and true Viennese pub fans...

Had a quick thought about what you could do other than the usual museums and tour around the 'Ringstrasse', had planned to take more time thinking about it, but kind of ran out of time....:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naschmarkt Vienna's most famouse food market - and plenty of things to eat while you're there (daily) and cool and unusual flea market (Saturdays). Not just for the tourist but all the Viennese people go there, too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wurstelprater Vienna's famous amusement park (the famous ferris wheel is there) - there's some nice food out there, too (although do not expect fancy!) The ferris wheel is good to get a good view of Vienna, as is the Donauturm http://www.donauturm.at/en/Default.aspx or you can walk up the tower of St. Stephen's cathedral (millions of steps though!)


Some tours or exhibitions and stuff:

http://www.wienguide.at/epages/index.php?page=detail&idtour=1 Third Man Tour - apparently quite good 
http://www.verliebtinwien.at/html/english.html For other unconventional tours 
http://www.albertina.at/cms/front_content.php?idcatart=64 nice exhibitions in March 
http://www.ostermarkt.co.at/files/info_en.html Easter market in front of the castle 


Food 
http://www.amerlingbeisl.at/ 
http://www.figlmueller.at/ (Wollzeile restaurant - the most famous Wiener Schnitzl in town) 
For more ideas check out http://www.lonelyplanet.com/worldguide/austria/vienna/where-to-eat My ex wrote the vienna guide, so I hope he hasn't lost his good taste!


http://www.flex.at/ (the hottest club in town) 


http://www.dorotheum.com/en/auctions.html (auction house if you want to look at some unusual things - everything from furniture to jewellery) 

Also would rather go to budapest than bratislava, the latter hasn't got that much to offer in my opinion. Having said that, it's a good 10 years since I've been there, but I remember not liking it much...

If you're interested in the second world war, there is a concentration camp about 2.5 hours from Vienna by train. Not for the faint-harted though. If you're interested let me know and I post more info on how to get there.

Anyways, hope you enjoy the trip, let me know if I can help in any other way (like getting to form airport, public transport or stuff like that)


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Mar 2008)

Cheers Petal more than I could ask for 

Will try both Flanagans and Johnnys would not want to miss out 

Watched the third man again and doing the tour on Friday when over there with This Crowd

Not so sure about Ferris Wheel as Miss Gunner afraid of Heights

Thanks for the food & tour ideas will check them out

May check out concentration camp but after visiting Dachau a while back may hold back

Yep Hungary seems the better option even though people are suppose to be rude(not my words and I know a very friendly Hungarian person)

Read the Lonely planet guide and rough guide gave me some good tips thanks to your ex

Got a taxi from the airport to Hotel for €29 guy called Georg email gutmann-taxi@gmx.at

Was going to get CAT train but we land late so taking this option and may get train back

Will post reply when I get back If my memory does not let me down

Again thanks for your post


----------



## Petal (12 Mar 2008)

No worries, enjoy your stay - and that taxi is brilliant value, good find!


----------



## IrishGunner (23 Mar 2008)

stayed in the Hotel Alpha close enough to everything and right beside the Rahtaus. Walked everywhere

Drank in Flanagans for Paddys day but also Molly Darcys, The Bogside and Charlie P's. Flanagans was the only one with a band the others were token paddys day celebrations

Ate in brezlg'wolb nice austrian restaurant but charged us 20c for milk? Also ate in Figlmueller pretty decent.Also Regina Margherita nice Italian but service a bit slow.Also ate at [broken link removed] good but expensive and trendy bar playing good indian trip hop music downstairs

Also drank in the bermuda triangle and bit like temple bar but hey when in rome drank in Krah Krah pretty decent.First floor bar just a posh cocktail bar and also went to Flex good beats bit 90 ish

Went up to Grinzing for the wines and if you want to go there get the u bahn after 4pm as that is when they open. For lunch go down Wienzeille street as loads of food there

Did the [broken link removed] walk very good

Never did any concerts or mozart stuff but plenty of it if you want it

Good place for couples and maybe older folk I and Miss Gunner had fun


----------



## annfield (26 Mar 2008)

K+K Hotel Maria Theresia- Excellent Hotel


----------



## Petal (27 Mar 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Armada (4 Apr 2008)

Hi All, 

I have just booked flights for Vienna for a 3 day break.. Looked at the Hotel Alpha but they are not showing availability. K+ K Maria Theresia available for about €295 per room per night. Seems to be a bit above average with again mixed reviews on tripadvisor.

Has anyone else any suggestions for a good (4 star ish) hotel in the city centre - preferably something modern?

From reading posts above someone mentioned going to Budapest for a day trip.. Is this realistic? How far roughly would it be on a train? 

Thanks a mil...


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Apr 2008)

Try ringing the hotel alpha as website can be a bit sticky at times

Did a day trip to Budapest cost about €100 and takes about 2 half hours to get there by bus early in the morning and home about 8 at night

Did it with the local tour group ok

Worth it for a day trip and you get to the castle and about 2 and a bit hours to yourself

Need any other info let me know and I will try to help


----------



## Armada (4 Apr 2008)

Thank you Irish Gunner.. I will probably be in touch


----------



## Petal (6 Apr 2008)

Hi Armada,

Here is a link to the Austrian "[broken link removed]" - I've queried for hotels in the inner city. It shows a map of the inner city and has listings for 50 hotels. When are you going?

Edit: Ok, I figured that the search result expires and doesn't come up anymore. So for anyone looking for hotels in the city centre type in Hotel in the  "wer, was" box (what, who) and 1010 Wien into the "wo" box (where). It will then list all the results and show a map, which can be enlarged. This is central Vienna only then though, if you want a wider search just enter Wien.


----------



## Armada (6 Apr 2008)

Thank you Petal...

Going Mon 14th for 3 nights. I have emailed a few hotels directly eg K+K Maria T and currently have received no replies.


----------



## Petal (6 Apr 2008)

Have a look at this one, it is in a very handy location. I found it on hotels.com and there is one room left. It belongs to the same chain as the alpha hotel


----------



## Petal (6 Apr 2008)

And  one is in a great location, too - bang on in the center, you couldn't get any more central,  and looks very nice and modern.


----------



## eiregal (7 Apr 2008)

Just back from Vienna and stayed here [broken link removed]  Would certainly recommend. Great central location, breakfast included, U Bahn stop right oustide the door (not that you'd need to use it because nearly everything was withing walking distance).


----------



## Armada (7 Apr 2008)

Hi again, 


Petal thanks again for going to so much trouble for me... The Europa is showing availability with a better rate on their own website.

Eiregal ... Your hotel has no availability for our dates so it looks as if we will go with Petal's recommedation. Location is a key factor and I'd say we can't get much better.

Maybe the mods would consider moving this "Vienna" thread to Key Posts as Vienna is not currently listed there under City Breaks. 

Will keep you posted..


----------



## Petal (7 Apr 2008)

That's great, and no bother, I know how difficult it is to find somewhere good to stay, and as I'm a true Viennese it's easy for me to recommend somewhere. Just make sure that you book the one located on Kaernterstrasse, i think trend hotels have hotels all over vienna.


----------



## Armada (7 Apr 2008)

Hi Petal, 

I have just sent to you a pm.


----------



## Finnz (8 Apr 2008)

Spend a few days there last year, loved the place. Especially the ease at getting around on the transport system. Vienna Card a must for that. Found the Aer Lingus web site gave very good hotel discounts when looking for places to stay, sometimes much cheaper than hotels own websites.


----------

